# Stool in right side



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

I'm writing with an issue that has plagued me for some time. Recently, I wrote about gas collecting and possibly not allowing stool, to pass through my colon. I have been able to reduce the amount of gas with some herbal products and omitting raw vegetables from my diet. I had a colonic yesterday, and very little gas pockets were found. Good news.

There was some bad news however. I had a colonic two weeks prior, so I did not expect much stool to pass. Big was I wrong-so much stool was released during the colonic, and nearly all was in my right side. My practitioner was trying to figure out why this may have been and wondered if the enemas I do at home are pushing stool to the right side.

On top of this, I am still suffering with right side neck pain and cracking which is much worse when I am backed up.

Any ideas are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## Bing (Apr 15, 2013)

Not really an answer, but...

Do you have like a bulge on the right side where the stool collects? Any lower right discomfort? Constipation?

I have, usually in the morning, sometimes I can massage the bulge away, gurgling follows usually.


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

No bulge, but when I shake that side with my hand, I can hear watery matter inside. When I get colonics, it takes a long time for what is on the right to get soaked enough to move out.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

sometimes people have problems moving stool in the ascending colon past the hepatic flexure---it all sort of tends to collect up by the hepatic flexure (the bend in the ascending colon where it bends and becomes the transverse colon). it's called hepatic flexure syndrome.

i have splenic flexure syndrome. everything--stool, gas--collects there and sort of stalls. i have bulges there and pain..the splenic flexure is the bend on the left side. i've talked to both my gastros about it and the PA and they all agreed that some people have problems with that area just as i described. but they didn't really have any solutions for me...

sometimes--if i'm lucky--i can move the gas or stool through there with bowel massage on that area. sometimes a heating pad helps..


----------



## Bing (Apr 15, 2013)

wigglesmom said:


> when I shake that side with my hand, I can hear watery matter inside.


Same here! Sometimes even when just moving tummy in and out.


----------



## Bing (Apr 15, 2013)

annie7 said:


> sometimes people have problems moving stool in the ascending colon past the hepatic flexure---it all sort of tends to collect up by the hepatic flexure (the bend in the ascending colon where it bends and becomes the transverse colon). it's called hepatic flexure syndrome.
> 
> i have splenic flexure syndrome. everything--stool, gas--collects there and sort of stalls. i have bulges there and pain..the splenic flexure is the bend on the left side. i've talked to both my gastros about it and the PA and they all agreed that some people have problems with that area just as i described. but they didn't really have any solutions for me...
> 
> sometimes--if i'm lucky--i can move the gas or stool through there with bowel massage on that area. sometimes a heating pad helps..


Thanks a lot, I think that is the exact spot! the bend... never heard of hepatic flexure syndrome, more to Google. But yes sometimes it feels like gas / air collects there as well. When I stand up or walk the discomfort is almost gone. No solution is not good news though.

EDIT: online it says upper right discomfort, mine is lower right, there's a bend there as well right?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

..yes i can hear watery matter in there too--and yes even when just moving the tummy in and out--gurgling, sometimes even sloshing a bit.

and yes you're right--no solution=not good news. a least there's no solution i've found. i've had this problem--this splenic flexure thing--for as long as i can remember....


----------



## Bing (Apr 15, 2013)

annie7 said:


> ..yes i can hear watery matter in there too--and yes even when just moving the tummy in and out--gurgling, sometimes even sloshing a bit.
> 
> and yes you're right--no solution=not good news. a least there's no solution i've found. i've had this problem--this splenic flexure thing--for as long as i can remember....


Thanks, you think this can occur at the spot I described as well? lower right, I think, from online anatomy illustrations, right at the beginning of the ascending colon.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

sounds like that's the area where the cecum is--where the ascending colon connects with the small intestine...and i take it you're not talking about your appendix, right? but yes i would suppose one could have problems there--after all, you're having them , so yes--it's a problem...

wikipedia has a good picture of the cecum

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cecum

i actully don't have my cecum anymore nor my ascending colon. last summer i developed a cecal volvulous--a very rare occurance, i was told. for reasons unknown, my ascending colon twisted 720 degrees at the cecum, became ischemic, and began to swell. hubby took me to the ER where the surgeon performed a right hemi colcetomy--the only solution in my case, when i came to after the surgery and they told me they removed my ascending colon and part of my transverse i was really bummed out because i had always thought of my ascending colon as the "good" side--never any pain or problems with it. i'd wished it could have been the left side, splenic flexure and left part of the transverse they'd had to remove instead--...the bad side...just my luck...lol


----------



## Bing (Apr 15, 2013)

annie7 said:


> sounds like that's the area where the cecum is--where the ascending colon connects with the small intestine...and i take it you're not talking about your appendix, right? but yes i would suppose one could have problems there--after all, you're having them , so yes--it's a problem...
> 
> wikipedia has a good picture of the cecum
> 
> ...


Thanks. Yes looks like my spot is the cecum.

Twisted colon???? sounds scary!!!

I hope you are ok now, and indeed... very very bad luck.









Not all of your colon.... How does that feel / work?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

the surgeon stapled the remaining half of my transverse colon to the end of my small intestine. no bag or anything like that--still have my rectum, sigmoid colon and my wonky descending colon and left half of the transverse.

colon surgery, especially open abdominal like mine was, is very major surgery and i developed a lot of complications afterwards and ending up staying in the hospital eighteen days with another few months spent resting at home til i got my strength back. but i was back to normal once i recovered.

and none of this made any difference whatsoever with my slow transit constipation since what's left of my colon is as slow as it was before. it just doesn't work on it's own. still have to take laxatives to go. in fact, that's the only way they could get me going when i was in hospital--was to put me back on my laxative regimen.


----------



## Bing (Apr 15, 2013)

You sound brave!

Hope you will continue to feel better!



annie7 said:


> the surgeon stapled the remaining half of my transverse colon to the end of my small intestine. no bag or anything like that--still have my rectum, sigmoid colon and my wonky descending colon and left half of the transverse.
> 
> colon surgery, especially open abdominal like mine was, is very major surgery and i developed a lot of complications afterwards and ending up staying in the hospital eighteen days with another few months spent resting at home til i got my strength back. but i was back to normal once i recovered.
> 
> and none of this made any difference whatsoever with my slow transit constipation since what's left of my colon is as slow as it was before. it just doesn't work on it's own. still have to take laxatives to go. in fact, that's the only way they could get me going when i was in hospital--was to put me back on my laxative regimen.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks









good luck to you as well--hope you can find some relief for your right sided pain/discomfort....wishing you all the best.


----------



## Kenny & White Tiger (Feb 2, 2014)

I always have pain/discomfort on that side, ALWAYS, it may settle for a few minutes just when I awake, then starts right up again. I know I have gunk stuck there, just don't know what to do about it&#8230;it's very stubborn, even Mryalax won't touch it at times.


----------

